# Multi colored deer?



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

My wife saw a deer close to her work that was multi colored. She thought it was a goat at first. What are those called?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

There called Piebald deer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, piebald is it.

Here is a picture of one. If you do an Internet search you will find plenty of pics.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

they are called awsome mounts if you can afford to have it done the one i shot i gave to a taxidermist so he could do a show piece out of her


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Can you shoot an all white deer?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

In Ohio you can


----------

